# repaint und tempo



## Campino (29. Jun 2005)

hi, 
ich habe Probleme mit einem repaint und tempo. Folgender Code steht in meinem Progrämmchen:


```
scene.getCanvas().repaint();
System.out.println("repaint");
```

Das repaint wird auch ausgegeben, aber canvas.repaint() nicht ausgeführt. Es handelt sich um ein JOGL-GLCanvas d.h. es wird OpenGL-Graphik in 3D gezeichnet (bzw. sollte gezeichnet werden). Woran kann das liegen? wird eventuell das repaint in einem Thread ausgeführt (der einfach ewig braucht...)?


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2005)

Ruf mal anstelle von "repaint" die Methode "display" des GLDrawable's auf. Zumindest bei meinen Progis reagiert ein GLCanvas auf "display" augenblicklich.


----------



## Campino (29. Jun 2005)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ruf mal anstelle von "repaint" die Methode "display" des GLDrawable's auf. Zumindest bei meinen Progis reagiert ein GLCanvas auf "display" augenblicklich.


Wo krieg ich den ein GLDrawable her? Im Noralfall nimmt, man das doch aus der Parameterliste der Funktionen eines GLEventListener, oder?


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2005)

naja, auch ein GLCanvas ist ein GLDrawable :wink:


----------



## Campino (30. Jun 2005)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, auch ein GLCanvas ist ein GLDrawable :wink:


aso...

also, ich hab jetzt folgende Methode

```
public void repaint3D(){
	gljp.display(); //gljp= GLCanvas
}
```

die, wie ein darin eingefügtes system.out.print() auch beweist, aufgerufen wird, aber es geht trotzdem nicht, woran kann das noch liegen?


----------

